# Adam Fischer's Mozart's 45 symphonies box set - Your opinion?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Adam Fischer's traversal through Mozart's gigantic symphonic output was probably one of the longest: 7 years. Modern instrument in the style of period performances with the Danish National Chamber Orchestra.

When looking for a complete cycle most people recommend Marriner for modern and Mackerass/Hogwood for period performances respectively. I find it a bit disappointing that people don't recommend this set. Is there a particular reason or just mere bad luck?

I think this set is as good as any. There may be some concerns regarding tempi in slower sections of symphonies but that is the general conception of Fischer for his cycle...

Jeez....

Sample [with all ownership rights to the respective parties]:


----------

